# [Prelink]preguna de actualidad (aclarado)

## carlos plaza

Un caluroso saludo a toda la comunidad Gentoo y en especial a sus moderadores que le hacen la vida mas alegre a todos los usuarios, como por ej.: YO.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bueno mi interrogante es con respecto a Prelink. Que tan inportante es el Prelink y que tan actualizado esta el manual, ya que a través de los años que tengo conociendo Gentoo (pero con muchos intervalos) han habido muchos cambios, pero como estoy configurando mi portátil, mi pregunta: ¿que tan necesario es el Prelink para poner super de lujo, mi maquina?

----------

## natxoblogg

Hombre, si y no, te diria yo. Prelink es una potente herramienta que te linka las librerias para que las cargue antes. En mi portatil que el pobre ya es bastante viejuno lo he notado, por lo menos en el uso a la larga, está claro que no va a arrancarte más rapido y va a ser la hostia en vinagre, pero si estas en mi caso, en el que el ordenador es vijete y tienes que tener todo más o menso optimizado es una buena opción, yo he notado decimas de rapidez, y cargas, por ejemplo en el gimp, mucho más fluidas.

De todas maneras usuarios más avanzados te sabrán decir mejor.

----------

## carlos plaza

gacias  natxoblogg  *Quote:*   

> Hombre, si y no, te diria yo. Prelink es una potente herramienta que te linka las librerias para que las cargue antes. En mi portatil que el pobre ya es bastante viejuno lo he notado, por lo menos en el uso a la larga, está claro que no va a arrancarte más rapido y va a ser la hostia en vinagre, pero si estas en mi caso, en el que el ordenador es vijete y tienes que tener todo más o menso optimizado es una buena opción, yo he notado decimas de rapidez, y cargas, por ejemplo en el gimp, mucho más fluidas.
> 
> De todas maneras usuarios más avanzados te sabrán decir mejor.

  mi portátil es bastante regular   :Wink:   *Quote:*   

> AMD Turion 64x2 y tarjeta gráfica ATI Radeon xpress 110 (que es la que ya saben me da lata) pero bien configurada es de lujo, un disco pequeño 80Gb y 1G de ram

 

----------

## ensarman

la verdad no siento mucho la diferencia con prelink o sin el :S weno, lo que te aconsejo es que no le instales gentoo a una laptop, en mi laptop tengo ubuntu porque la usao para cosas de mas importancia y necesito rapidez, ademas no quiero estar compilando ahi. en cambio en mi PC de escritorio tengo mi gento en la rama ~x86 y lo tengo asi porque tengo software mas nuevo ademas que como es mi  PC de escritorio, me gusta que sea mia y tener el control de ella  xD

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> la verdad no siento mucho la diferencia con prelink o sin el :S weno, lo que te aconsejo es que no le instales gentoo a una laptop, en mi laptop tengo ubuntu porque la usao para cosas de mas importancia y necesito rapidez, ademas no quiero estar compilando ahi. en cambio en mi PC de escritorio tengo mi gento en la rama ~x86 y lo tengo asi porque tengo software mas nuevo ademas que como es mi  PC de escritorio, me gusta que sea mia y tener el control de ella  xD

 pero en mi opinión, Gentoo es lo mejor de lo mejor, ubunto claro es muy bueno para los que aman guindows y toda esa flojera mental e intelectual de este mundo. Yo lo instale lo probe muy bueno pero Gentoo no tiene comparación, eso si primero tienes que ponerla a punto y en eso ando.

Lo que pasa es que desde hace mas de un año tuve que quitar gentoo de mi portátil, por asunto de trabajo y como dije en un año han habido muchos cambios, tengo un pc de escritorio y anda como un ferrari cuando se arranca por Gentoo, ni ubuntu y mucho menos guindow le llegan(tiene tres SO instalado los que acabo de mencionar). 

Recuerda Gentoo es como un traje a la medida.

----------

## ensarman

exactamente, pero para mi laptop no quiero un traje a medida, sino un traje multiusos y ocasional. a diferencia de mi PC de escritorio.

el problema como digo es estar compilando todo en mi laptop, aparte que me da flojera pierdo el tiempo compilando, el cual siempre uso para hacer las cosas mas urgentes(hablo del tiempo en la  laptop).

----------

## Stolz

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> exactamente, pero para mi laptop no quiero un traje a medida, sino un traje multiusos y ocasional.

 ¿Y Gentoo no puede conseguir eso? Precisamente un un laptop los cambios son improbables, siempre mismo chipset, misma tarjeta de gráfica, misma pantalla, mismo ratón... tener algo a medida te va a suponer más ventajas que en un PC de escritorio. ¿Todo el día compilando? Kdelibs o Glibc son de los paquetes que más tardan en compilarse y no suelen llegar a los 20 minutos. Me considero inquieto con los paquetes, estoy en la rama ~ARCH y según genlop mi tiempo medio de compilación diario desde hace 3 años es menor a 4 minutos al día (uso el ordenador 24/7/365, vamos, que soy algo más que un usuario habitual del PC). ¿Perder el tiempo compilando? Yo mientras compila o no estoy delante del ordenador o estoy haciendo cualquier otra cosa (programando, viendo una serie, leyendo noticias....). Si para ti compilar implica perder tiempo no se qué haces usando Gentoo, ya sea en un sobremesa o en un portátil. Uso Gentoo en mi laptop y no considero que deje de hacer cosas urgentes por culpa de compilar. Resumiendo, si te gusta Gentoo y estás a gusto usándola no veo por qué no usarla en un laptop.

----------

## Coghan

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> según genlop mi tiempo medio de compilación diario desde hace 3 años es menor a 4 minutos al día 

 

Solo por curiosidad, ¿Como hiciste el cálculo?

----------

## Stolz

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   según genlop mi tiempo medio de compilación diario desde hace 3 años es menor a 4 minutos al día  
> 
> Solo por curiosidad, ¿Como hiciste el cálculo?

 

```
for paquete in `emerge -ep --columns --ignore-default-opts world | grep "/" | cut -d " " -f8` ; do qlop -qCg $paquete|cut -d " " -f 7|grep -v ":" ;done > tiempos

awk '{sum=sum+$1} END {print sum}' tiempos
```

Es feo, lo se. Devuelve el tiempo de instalación en segundos de todos los paquetes que constan como instalados en el archivo emerge.log. Para calcular la media basta con cambiar en la segunda línea la orden {print sum}. Por ejemplo, si tu emerge.log tiene un año, la media diaria en horas sería {print sum/60/60/365}.Ojo si tu archivo emerge.log es rotado por logrotate.

----------

## carlos plaza

Mientras compilo, puedo hacer cualquier otra actividad en la maquina sin que la maquina se ponga lenta eso es una de las muchas ventajas de Gentoo, también puedo compilar varios programas simultáneamente algo que es imposible en los sistemas con ATP y como reafirmo inclusive puedes ver un video o quemar un DVD en la misma maquina y sin chillar.  :Very Happy: 

También digo: el ver la compilación para mi es relajante. (se respetan los gustos).  :Cool: 

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> exactamente, pero para mi laptop no quiero un traje a medida, sino un traje multiusos y ocasional. a diferencia de mi PC de escritorio.
> 
> el problema como digo es estar compilando todo en mi laptop, aparte que me da flojera pierdo el tiempo compilando, el cual siempre uso para hacer las cosas mas urgentes(hablo del tiempo en la  laptop).

 

Ojo el sistema base completo guiado por el manual, lo hice en menos de una hora desde particionado de disco hasta grug y splash inclusive. Me he tardado en el afinamiento porque no quiero cometer muchos errores y quiero aprender más, que es lo correcto.  :Wink: 

Nota: ubuntu ocupa mucho espacio en disco y solo tengo 80 Gb en la portátil, con Gentoo normalmente me quedan más de 75% libre.

----------

## natxoblogg

Volviendo al tema que atañe a este hilo, te recomiendo prelink, mi portatil:

 *Quote:*   

> Acer aspire 3000, 2Gb de ram, 60 de disco duro y todo lo demas de la castaña de SiS, targeta gŕafica incluida. En cuanto a la CPU un AMD turion a 1.86 GHz, 

 

Un poco más justito que el tuyo y como deciais, el traje a medida que ha sido Gentoo, le viene de perlas, vamos que le queda mejor que cualquier armani que pueda ofrecer cualquier otra distro. Y sobre ser una pequeña labadora, mi portatil tiene una media de compilación de 6 minutos. 

Nota: Donde he notado asombrosamente es en el amarok, soy de los tipicos que tiene toda la música cargada en la lista de reproducción, con lo que al arrancarlo tiene que leerla toda de nuevo y buscar recursivamente para ver si hay alguna canción que halla añadido a la carpeta donde tengo la música, lo hace bastante rápido y eso me gusta, antes de tener prelink me tardaba unos segunditos más , nada apreciable, pero si pensamos a la larga...

----------

## Coghan

Pido perdón por el offtopic.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> for paquete in `emerge -ep --columns --ignore-default-opts world | grep "/" | cut -d " " -f8` ; do qlop -qCg $paquete|cut -d " " -f 7|grep -v ":" ;done > tiempos
> 
> ...

 

Gracias por tu código, solo le veo un fallo, haces un emerge -ep..., para hacer un listado de paquetes, esto solo dará los paquetes ya instalados y no los que has instalado y luego desinstalado y reinstalado además de los cambios de versiones, por lo que la media resultante es errónea.

Por otro lado, y buscando una forma de hacer esto más fácil me he encontrado con este paquete  app-portage/splat y ejecutado con al opción -s me saca esto:

```
 $ splat -cs world

 = Summary

        Total Builds:  8125

        Time Elapsed:  15 days, 20 hours, 5 minutes, and 58 seconds

        Average Time:  2 minutes, and 48 seconds

        First Build:   sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2

                       (dom dic 31 16:57:53 2006)

        Last Build:    app-portage/splat-0.08

                       (lun jun 22 19:27:52 2009)

```

Esto me indica que he compilado 8125 paquetes desde que instalé este sistema a una media de casi 3 minutos por paquete.

Pero para sacar la media diaria he de hacer otro cálculo, el tiempo total de compilación (22805.96 minutos) entre el número total de días. Según estos datos, calculo el numero de días desde el primer paquete hasta el último, 924 días: 

```
echo "$((`date +%s`-`date -d 20061231 +%s`))/84600" |bc -l
```

Me da un resultado de (2.47) 2 minutos 28 segundos /día desde que instalé mi sistema.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Coghan *Quote:*   

> Pido perdón por el offtopic.

  Mas bien es muy oportuna e ilustrativa tu intervención, ya que se aprende sobre las múltiples ventaja de esta distribución y eso es unas de las cosas por las que amo Gentoo y este foro.

También doy un reconocimiento y admiración a los moderadores, todos aquellos que muy amablemente colaboran con sus experiencia y en especial a mi amigo Eliazar que es el responsable de presentarme Gentoo (hace ya cuatro años) y ayudarme mucho con mis metidas de pata  :Embarassed: 

Nota: para el momento que estoy escribiendo estoy compilando sys-devel/prelink  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  y fue mas rápido que yo escribiendo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gracias.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Pido perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> Por otro lado, y buscando una forma de hacer esto más fácil me he encontrado con este paquete  app-portage/splat y ejecutado con al opción -s me saca esto:
> 
> $ splat -cs world
> ...

 ahora el mio

```
splat -cs world 

 = Summary

   Total Builds:  1148

   Time Elapsed:  2 days, 19 hours, 6 minutes, and 11 seconds

   Average Time:  3 minutes, and 30 seconds

   First Build:   app-admin/eselect-1.0.12

                  (mar may 26 14:05:11 2009)

   Last Build:    app-portage/splat-0.08

                  (lun jun 22 18:29:24 2009)

```

----------

